# Adoption Introductions



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all, me and my partner have been approved for 4 months now, just waiting to be matched, we can't wait  . I would just like to read about your adoption introductions? What it was like, how long you had them for, what you did etc etc. Thanks


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

We were approved in November last year and we went to matching panel last week and we start our introduction with our little one this Thursday our sw seems to think it will be about a week of intros. Hope that help but our little one is under 1 
So excited never slept a wink last night.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats danni, hope you don't have to wait too long to find your treasure . Another thread has just been started for intro for under 1's. you may find it helpful


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We are 2nd time adopters 1st time our son was 6 yrs old when we met him, MP in the December so intros were after Christmas, they lasted for 2 weeks, we stayed in accommodation near to FC as it was a long distance placement for a week, then came home had one rest day then FC brought him to visit us, 1st day he visited with them then and stayed that night in a hotel with them, then from day 11 he stayed here with a mixture of us all meeting FC and going out and him going out with them on his own on the last day the FC came here and said goodbye to him, it worked really well.

We are about to start intro soon with our 5 yr old, they are being done slightly different in that this time FC has other children in placement, so again long distance placement so staying near by, for 1st 6 days they are there, then herSW is bringing her here on day 7 for  2 over night stays, we are taking her back then to FC, next day we have a break, review next day and time with her then following day we pick her up and bring her home, so if all goes to plan 11 days this time in total.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Danni!

We were approved in October and linked to the little monkey currently running rings around his daddy 4 weeks later. We found Little Pea on Adoption UK as we knew our agency wouldn't be able to place one of their LOs with us as we live in the town centre. 

Little Pea is 14 months old and our intros were 7 days at the FC (we stayed in a hotel) and then he came here with FC, who stayed in a hotel while Little Pea stayed at ours. He's been home a week now 

Every agency operates completely differently... Though I would start finding out from your SW why you've not been linked yet and make sure you've been put onto the national register!


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Danni

My husband and I did intros with our son over a year ago now. He was 14 months at the time. Intros were 2 weeks long which seemed like a long intro before we started them but actually it worked very well. Our first day of meeting our son was just an hour long, it went way to quick and we wanted to stay longer! After that each day got gradually longer and longer. We spent most of the time in fc's house just playing with him, feeding, changing etc. FC was very good in that she let us take over his care fairly quickly and our son took to us very well. We took him out in the buggy some days and walked with fc some days to. I think it was day 9 that fc came to our house with lo for lunch then took him home. The following day she dropped him off with us in the morning and we returned him at tea time and we all ate together at fc's. We then collected him the next day and dropped him home and again had tea at fc's . The next day the same but lo had tea at ours then went back to fc's. We then picked him up early on the last day of intro's, we stayed for a quick cup of tea first and then said our emotional good byes and took him home for keeps. It was planned really well by our sw who worked it so that everything was a gradual process for lo. We also took his belongings home gradually as well, like a couple of bags each day. Intro's do vary though depending on age of lo and there needs but ours worked really well for us. Anymore questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for your lovely responses, I love hearing how peoples experiences have been


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

We are half way thro 7 days of intros LO. Is 9 months . 
day1- go to FC for 2 hours after interagency meeting .
Day2 - got to FC at 11 am and gave LO lunch and came home 2.30 ish 
Day 3 - got to F c at 11 gave lunch and went out for an hour or so with FC 
Day 4 - got to FCC at 7.30 gave LO breakfast and observed bath time then went out with FC , then back to FC and gave LO lunch and the we took LO out on own for 2 hours with out FC , went back to FC. Gave LO tea and observed Lo going to sleep and bed .
day 5 - got to FC at 7.30 , gave LO breakfast and bath , then had review meeting . 
DH went alone in our car home and I travelled with LO and Fc in her car to our house , gave LO lunch and stayed for 3/4 hours . 
Day 6- pick Lo up from Fc at 7 am take home to ours in PJS and give bath and breakfast , take back to FC. After bottle at 6 ish . 
Day 7 -as day 6 but take LO back at 3 pm as going for family goodbye tea . 
Day 8 -pick up LO at 9 am and take home forever xx 

It's working well , but it's so tiring and emotional xxx


----------

